
A year after monetising my Chrome Extension - rogem002
https://mikerogers.io/2017/11/28/a-year-after-monetising-my-chrome-extension.html
======
rogem002
This is a follow up to the article I wrote last year (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12925467](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12925467)
). Overall, I had a drop in active weekly users but averaged £210 a month in
sales.

